# BC TURNS THIS SUNDAY - INDIAN PEAKS / RMNP



## ADKKAYAKER (Oct 19, 2005)

Hey everybody. Any up for farming for BC turns this Sunday in the Indian Peaks or Rocky Mountain National park?? I'm based in Longmont and would like to hook up with some Avy smart partners for a big day tour with some turns.

Drop me an email or call (970) 744-0393.

Patrick

P.S.: If IP/RMNP is not happening this weekend, I'll probably head over the divide and maybe ski near Copper (Mayflower Gulch or Quandary Peak).


----------

